# Transalp2013 - Von Ischgl an den Gardasee



## Trail_RidER81 (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wÃ¼rde gerne mal ein paar Meinungen und Tipps einholen. Entsprechend den mir vorliegenden Informationen habe ich mir folgenden Routenverlauf ausgedacht. Nach MÃ¶glichkeit wÃ¼rden wir gerne auf HÃ¼tten Ã¼bernachten. Also hier sind Tipps natÃ¼rlich auch gerne gesehen.

Routenverlauf mit ca. 2000Hm am Tag:

*1. Ischgl â Idjoch  â Trail zur HeidelbergerhÃ¼tte â Fimberpass â Scoul â Pass da Constainas â Champatsch*
- Von der Trailabfahrt vom Idjoch / Greitspitze habe ich bisher nur Gutes  gehÃ¶rt. Lohnt sich die MÃ¼he, bzw. die Schmach der Gondelnutzung?
- Durch die D'Uina sind wir letztes Jahr, deshalb muss es dieses Jahr nicht mehr sein.

*2. Champatsch â Ofenpass â Passo da Gallo â Val Mora â St. Maria â Umbrailpass*
- Sowohl der Passo da Gallo als auch das Val Mora wÃ¼rde ich gerne fahren, auch wenn es nicht sonderlich effektiv ist.
- Ãbernachtung am Umbrailpass, damit am nÃ¤chsten Morgen zeitig in den Goldseetrail eingestiegen werden kann (sofern er noch offen ist)

*3. Umbrailpass â Dreisprachenspitze â Goldseetrail â Prad â Morter â Tarscher Alm*

*4. Tarscher Alm â Tarscher Pass â Rabbijoch â Haselgruber HÃ¼tte*

*5. Haselgruber HÃ¼tte â Rabbi â Passo Cercen â Fucine â Dimaro*
- Hier ist mir keine sinnvolle Alternative zur Unterkunft eingefallen

*6. Dimaro â Passo Begn da l'Ors â Zucol â Val Gavardina*

*7. Val di Gavardina â Bocca  dell Ussol â Ledro See â Passo Guil â Poenale â Riva*


Vielleicht habe ich ja was die mÃ¶gliche Unterkunft oder die StreckenfÃ¼hrung angeht ein paar schwerwiegende Fehler gemacht. Ich bin fÃ¼r jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## FrankMTB (16. Februar 2013)

an der route gibts nichts auszusetzen; ich find sie sehr gut. welche abfahrt vom idjoch wollt ihr denn genau nehmen? meinst du den weg am grat entlang bis zum zeblasjoch? glaub nicht, daß das sinnvoll währe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulrj (16. Februar 2013)

der laden am umbrailpass sah mir von aussen nicht nach einem renner aus. das kann natürlich täuschen. es hatte aber entgegen anderst lautenden gerüchten letztes jahr ein zimmer frei schild dort. würd mir statt dessen die tibethütte ansehen. hatte letztes jahr dort nicht reserviert und sie hatte voll. doof um 17:30... sind den goldsee trail dann halt auch noch gefahren, denn die anderen hotels am stilfser joch hatten zwar platz, haben uns aber nicht zugesagt. bei dunkelheit leicht erschöpft in stilfs angekommen. da wars aber dann nett.

wenn ihr es irgendwie unterbringt solltet ihr auf madritschjoch/zufallhütte wenn es schon quasi auf dem weg liegt nicht verzichten. das ist mal richtig geil.


----------



## Hofbiker (16. Februar 2013)

Bitte erkunde dich wegem dem Goldseetrail noch genauer. ICh glaube  der ist von 10 Uhr - 17 Uhr gesperrt!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Februar 2013)

Anmerkung zu Tag 2: Da kommst du nie und nimmer mit 2000hm hin! Alleine die Runde über Ofenpass-Gallo-Val Mora und zurück ins Val Müstair hat schon knapp 1700hm, wobei meni Ciclo Tacho extrem geizig mit Höhenmetern ist. Und dann von 1400m nochmal hoch auf 2600 oder sogar bis zu Stilfser Joch? Das wird zeitlich dann schon echt knapp, da das Val Mora bergauf schon ganz schön anstrengend ist und seine Zeit braucht.


----------



## Trail_RidER81 (16. Februar 2013)

@_Frank_: Ja ich hatte überlegt, dass man vom Idjoch über die Greitspitze und das Zeblasjoch runter zur Heidelbergerhütte abfährt und dann wieder hoch zum Fimberpass. Alternativ könnte man natürlich auch von Ischgl über die Bodenalpe auffahren. Allerdings wird es dann nicht mehr möglich sein bis nach Champatsch durchzufahren. 2500Hm am ersten Tag, da könnte Unmut aufkommen. Und es wurde ausdrücklich der Wunsch geäußert auf Hütten zu schlafen.

@_ulrj_: Danke für den Tip mit der Tibethütte. Das Madritschjoch fällt flach, weil es einen weiteren Tag kosten würde, ohne uns wirklich näher an den Gardasee zu bringen.

 @_Hofbiker_: Deshalb ist ja geplant so nah wie möglich am Einstieg zu übernachten, damit am nächsten Morgen frühzeitig ein Einstieg möglich ist.

 @_Pfadfinderin_: Danke auch für den Hinweis. Nach der aktuellen Planung hat der 2. Tag tatsächlich gut 2.500Hm. Bin mir deshalb auch nicht sicher, ob die Route dahingehend geändert wird nach dem Passo Gallo nicht mehr ins Val Mora zu fahren, sondern runter zu den Seen. Auf der anderen Seite könnte man sich die Auffahrt von St. Maria über den Asphalt auch sparen und Shuttlen. Nicht schön, aber möglich.

Welche Route gilt es denn zu nehmen, wenn man sich zwischen der Abfahrt durch das Val Mora und dem Passo Gallo entscheiden muss?


----------



## Hofbiker (16. Februar 2013)

Trail_RidER81 schrieb:


> @_Frank_: Ja ich hatte überlegt, dass man vom Idjoch über die Greitspitze und das Zeblasjoch runter zur Heidelbergerhütte abfährt und dann wieder hoch zum Fimberpass. Alternativ könnte man natürlich auch von Ischgl über die Bodenalpe auffahren. Allerdings wird es dann nicht mehr möglich sein bis nach Champatsch durchzufahren. 2500Hm am ersten Tag, da könnte Unmut aufkommen. Und es wurde ausdrücklich der Wunsch geäußert auf Hütten zu schlafen.
> 
> @_ulrj_: Danke für den Tip mit der Tibethütte. Das Madritschjoch fällt flach, weil es einen weiteren Tag kosten würde, ohne uns wirklich näher an den Gardasee zu bringen.
> 
> ...



Die Angaben von PFadfinderin, sind ziemlich genau!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Februar 2013)

Also für meinen Geschmack ganz klar den Passo del Gallo! Viel flowiger und lanschaftlich noch schöner als das Val Mora! Der Ausblick auf dem Trail zum Lago di Livigno runter ist einfach gigantisch.... Wenn du über die Alp Champatsch fährst, hast du auch nur die letzen beiden Kehren auf der Straße zum Ofenpass, auf der Passhöhe kannst du dann auch gleich wieder auf den Trail runter zur Alp Buffalora abbiegen.
Wenn du nicht in Champatsch selber übernachtest, sondern nach dem Pass da Costainas gleich zur Alp Champatsch abbiegst, schaffst du es viielleicht sogar noch über den Ofenpass und kannst im Gasthaus Buffalora übernachten. Das würde dir nochmal paar Höhenmeter sparen.
Von Sta. Maria nach Döss Radond rauf um ins Val Mora zu kommen ist auch kein reines Zuckerschlecken.


----------



## Sunny.Z (16. Februar 2013)

Greitspitze lohnt sich auf alle Fälle ( habe ich letztes Jahr gemacht ). 
Und es dann auch keine Schande mit der Gondel hoch zu fahren.
Grenzkammtrail ist teilweise schon sehr anspruchsvoll aber super. Bin dann hoch zu Furcola val Gronda ( schieben ) und dann den Trail runter zur Heidelberger Hütte. Fimberpass wieder schieben und dann einen sehr anspruchsvollen Trail runter. Auch bergab ist dieser Tag mit den Trails  ganz schön anstrengend .
Wenn ihr dann noch bis Champatsch wollt? Das wird sich dann ganz schön ziehen am Schluß.
Goldseetrail sicherlich auch ein Traum, aber zeitintensiv. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, sollte man um 10.00 Uhr schon an der Furkelhütte sein, weil dann die Wanderer wach sind und in den Weg einsteigen. Zwei Stunden wird ma da schon brauchen, wenn man so wie ich, öfter stehen bleibt und die Landschaft genießt.


----------



## transalbi (20. Februar 2013)

Routenidee ist sehr gut. Einzig den Übergang über Bocca dell Ussol würde ich persönlich überdenken wegen Schiebepassage. Alternativ könnte man noch am Ende ein etwas größeres Rad drehen via Idro-See, Monte Caplone und Tremalzo. Verlängert die Tour aber um einen Tag.

Albi


----------



## Trail_RidER81 (20. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die vielen guten Tips und Hinweise. Ich hoffe ich werde sie irgendwann wirklich einmal nutzen können. Aufgrund aktueller Diskussionen in der Gruppe wird es wohl dieses Jahr nicht ganz bis an den Gardasee gehen. Stattdessen wird aktuell überlegt in Oberstdorf zu beginnen und dann folgende Tour zu fahren:

1. Tag
Oberstdorf  Schrofenpass  Rauhes Joch  Freiburger Hütte

2. Tag
Freiburger Hütte  Silbertal  Heilbronner Hütte

3. Tag
Heilbronner Hütte  Ischgl  Idjoch Trail zur Heidelberger Hütte
(Hier kann evtl. ein Teil der Gruppe erst in Ischgl beginnen und man hat die Möglichkeit einen ruhigen Tag einzulegen indem man über die Bodenalpe fährt, falls der Vortag etwas zu fordernd war.)

4. Tag
Heidelberger Hütte  Fimberpass  Scoul  Passo Costainas  Alp
Champatsch  Ofenpass  Alp Buffalora

5. Tag
Alp Buffalora  Passo dell Gallo  Bocchetta di Forcola  Stilfser Joch  Tibet Hütte

6. Tag
Tibethütte  Dreisprachenspitze  Goldseetrail  Glurns

Hintergrund ist auf der einen Seite, dass wir alle nicht wissen, ob sieben volle Tage uns nicht zuviel sind und auf der anderen Seite ein Teil der Gruppe evtl. nur 4-5 Tage Zeit hat.

Auch wenn die Transalp nicht an einem der Seen endet und damit auch noch ein paar Berge zu überwinden wären, so glaube ich doch, dass sie ein paar schöne Passagen enthält, die Forderung nach Hüttenübernachtungen berücksichtigt und fahrtechnisch, bzw. konditionell auch machbar sein sollte.

Was haltet ihr von den Änderungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Februar 2013)

Ich würde den Schrofenpass weglassen und dafür lieber über den Passo Zebru, Übernachtung evtl.  im Rif. Pizzini. Das ist ein echtes hochalpines Erlebnis! Und um die Organisation einfacher zu gestalten, würde ich gleich ne Runde fahren und dafür z.B. im Paznauntal starten oder evtl. in Landeck. Zurück könntet ihr über´s Val d´Uina. Selbst wenn man das kennt, ist´s doch immer wieder schön?! Wir haben 2007 etwas ähnliches gemacht mit Start in Pfunds: Pfunds - Serfaus - Zeblasjoch - Bodenalpe - Fimbapass - Scoul - Pass de Costainas - Ofenpass - Buffalora - Pso del Gallo - Bormio - Sta- Catarina - Pso Zebru - Bormio - (Pedenolo Trail) - Stilfser Joch - Goldseetrail - Prad - Glurns - Val d´Uina - Inntal - Pfunds


----------



## Trail_RidER81 (21. Februar 2013)

@Pfadfinderin:

Die Idee mit dem Passo Zebru ist wirklich gut. Um ehrlich zu sein hatte ich sie auch schon. Anstelle der beiden Tage von Oberstdorf nach Ischgl könnte man erst in Ischgl anfangen und den Zebru mit einbauen. Allerdings ist es von der Alp Buffalora bis hoch zum Riffugio Pizzini echt ein gutes Stück (ca. 70km und 2600HM). Und auch die Etappe von dort über Bormio zum Stilfser Joch ist nicht ohne. Mal sehen was die anderen dazu sagen. Vielleicht ist es uns ja der Zebru wert, dass wir ein bisschen Shuttlen... Von Bormio sollte es doch möglich sein noch ein Stück weiter als St. Caterina fahren zu lassen. Damit könnte man sich sowohl Kilometer alsauch Höhenmeter sparen. Von Bormio aufs Stilfser Joch gibt es eigentlich eh keine wirkliche Alternative als Asphalt. Da kann man auch fahren lassen, wenn es nicht mehr geht.

Vielen Dank jedenfalls für den Hinweis.

Die Rundtour von/nach Pfunds wird wahrscheinlich wieder zu lang, wenn man Fimberpass, Passo del Gallo, Passo Zebru und Goldseetrail mitnehmen will. Die Sesvennahütte und das D'Uina Tal sind zwar wirklich schön, aber zwei Jahre hintereinander muss es ja auch nicht unbedingt sein. ;-)


----------



## Hofbiker (21. Februar 2013)

Auch ich würde den Schrofenpass und das Silbertal weglassen und dafür in St.Anton oder wie Pfadfinderin schreibt in Pfunds oder in Nauders einsteigen. 
Beim Start von St. Anton durchs Verwalltal über die Heilbronnerhütte - Zeinisjoch - Ischgl - Bodenalpe - Fimbapass - Scoul - Pass de Costainas - Ofenpass - Buffalora  - Pso del Gallo - Bormio - Le-Prese - Fumero - Valle di Rezzalo - Passo dell Alpe - Sun Valley - Sta.Catarina - Bormio -  - Stilfser Joch - Goldseetrail - Prad - Glurns - Val  d´Uina - Inntal - Pfunds


----------



## Trail_RidER81 (21. Februar 2013)

@hifbiker: Die Route von St. Anton übers Verwalltal nach Ischgl und weiter über die Bodenalpe zur Heidelberger Hütte stand letztes Jahr schon auf dem Programm und fällt deshalb raus. Für D'Uina gilt das gleiche. Deshalb wird es wohl keine Rundtour. Aber ich schaue mir mal die Alternative Route von Bormio an. Auch wenn der Zebru nicht dabei ist.

Wahrscheinlich bleibt neben dem Shuttle oder einer gehörigen Trainigsration nur noch die Möglichkeit einen weiteren Tag einzubauen um die Route von der Alp Buffalora über Bormio und den Passo Zebru auf das Stilfser Joch zu entschärfen.


----------



## Hofbiker (22. Februar 2013)

Trail_RidER81 schrieb:


> @_hif_biker: Die Route von St. Anton übers Verwalltal nach Ischgl und weiter über die Bodenalpe zur Heidelberger Hütte stand letztes Jahr schon auf dem Programm und fällt deshalb raus. Für D'Uina gilt das gleiche. Deshalb wird es wohl keine Rundtour. Aber ich schaue mir mal die Alternative Route von Bormio an. Auch wenn der Zebru nicht dabei ist.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich bleibt neben dem Shuttle oder einer gehörigen Trainigsration nur noch die Möglichkeit einen weiteren Tag einzubauen um die Route von der Alp Buffalora über Bormio und den Passo Zebru auf das Stilfser Joch zu entschärfen.



Guten Morgen,

Ja, dann startet doch in Pfunds, dem Inn entlang über Scuol - S-charl usw. dann könnt ihr die Tipps von Pfadfinderin und mir einbauen.
Danach zurück vom Stilfserjoch über Prad - Vinschgau Radweg - Reschensee - Nauders - PFunds zum Auto.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Februar 2013)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ja, dann startet doch in Pfunds, dem Inn entlang über Scuol - S-charl usw. dann könnt ihr die Tipps von Pfadfinderin und mir einbauen.
> Danach zurück vom Stilfserjoch über Prad - Vinschgau Radweg - Reschensee - Nauders - PFunds zum Auto.



Och, als Trailliebhaber sollte man sich den Fimbapass nicht entgehen lassen.
Wenn du in Bormio die Gondel nimmst, müsstest du eigentlich mit 2200hm hinkommen, es besteht auch zum Rif. Pizzini Shuttlemöglichkeit. Das würde ich allerdings nicht machen, die Ausblicke bei der Auffahrt sind schon toll!
Da wir damals wg. Gewitter 1/2 Tag verloren haben, sind wir auch von Bormio aus mit dem Bus zum Stilfser Joch gefahren. Damals gab´s aber auch noch keine zeitliche Einschränkung beim Goldseetrail! Also unbedingt vorher die Buszeiten checken. Für die Abfahrt vom Zebru braucht man echt ziemlich lange, auch der Aufstieg von der Hütte zum Pass ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Sind zwar nur ca. 300hm, aber die Luft ist dünn und der Weg steil.  Und bißl genießen will man ja auch. Aber iin 6 Tagen solltet ihr die Runde eigentlich schon schaffen, 
Von Nauders aus gibt´s ja auch noch ne nette Trailabfahrt von der Norbertshöhe aus ins Inntal runter, da hat der Hofbiker schon recht! Das würde nochmal etlich Zeit sparen. 
Wenn ihr wirklich in Ischgl starten wollt, dann checkt, wie ihr wieder dahin zurück kommt. Der Postbus fährt nur vom Inttal bis Landeck, damals wurden ins Paznauntal keine Bikes mitgenommen. Daher haben wir uns für den Start in Pfunds entschieden, da ist An- u. Rückreise unproblematisch und einen großen Parkplatz gibt´s dort auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail_RidER81 (25. Februar 2013)

Also die Planung sieht aktuell weiterhin so aus, dass wir in Ischgl bzw. ein Teil der Gruppe schon in Oberstdorf starten.

Ischgl - Heidelberger Hütte (evtl. über Idjoch)
Heidelberger Hütte - Alp Buffalora
Alp Buffalora - Riffugio Pizzino (evtl. Bus von Bormio nach St. Caterina)
Riffugio Pizzino - Tibet Hütte (evtl. Bus von Bormio zum Stilfser Joch)
Tibet Hütte - Glurns

Durch die Möglichkeit mit dem Bus zu fahren sind wir relativ flexibel wenn der ein oder andere sich mal nicht so gut fühlt und wir haben trotzdem alle Tipps mit drin.

Bzgl. der Rückfahrt müßte man wahrscheinlich einen Shuttle mieten. Aber ich gucke mir mal die Alternative einer Rundtour ab/nach Pfunds an. Bisher habe ich keine so wirklich schöne Auffahrt nach Samnaun und dann weiter gefunden. Vielleicht kann man ja auch in Samnaun starten. Das ganze sähe dann grob wie folgt aus:

Samnaun - Heidelberger Hütte
Heidelberger Hütte - Alp Buffalora
Alp Buffalora - Riffugio Pizzino (evtl. Bus von Bormio nach St. Caterina)
Riffugio Pizzino - Tibet Hütte (evtl. Bus von Bormio zum Stilfser Joch)
Tibet Hütte - Glurns - Reschenpass - Bus nach Samnaun

Wäre also auch in fünf Tagen machbar. Wobei ich bisher noch wenige Informationen zu schönen Übergängen über den Reschenpass habe.

Der Vorteil dieser Rundtour (Kein Shuttle nötig) wird leider etwas überschatten von dem Nachteil, dass man die Runde nicht verlängern kann (Oberstdorf Prolog).


----------



## Crissi (25. Februar 2013)

Hi, 

ist schonmal jemand von der Heilbronner Hütte übers Muttenjoch Richtung Valzur/Ischgl gefahren. Die Tour wird auf der Ischgl Seite angeboten (Tour 28 Muttenjoch). Ist diese Tour gut fahrbar und ne gute Alternative zur "normalen Route?:

Zeinisjoch und Kopsstausee kenn ich schon, find das auch nicht soo prickelnd.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Februar 2013)

Trail_RidER81 schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Rückfahrt müßte man wahrscheinlich einen Shuttle mieten. Aber ich gucke mir mal die Alternative einer Rundtour ab/nach Pfunds an. Bisher habe ich keine so wirklich schöne Auffahrt nach Samnaun und dann weiter gefunden. Vielleicht kann man ja auch in Samnaun starten. Das ganze sähe dann grob wie folgt aus:
> 
> Samnaun - Heidelberger Hütte
> Heidelberger Hütte - Alp Buffalora
> ...



Mit der Auffahrt nach Samnaun hast du leider recht, da gibt´s nur die Straße. Aber allzuviel Verkehr ist da eigentlich nicht, die Tunnels kann man umfahren.
Wenn euch 5 Tage zu wenig sind, dann macht doch in Nauders einen Abstecher auf die Plamort (geht sogar mit Gondeluntersützung), von dort gibt´s auch ne gute Trailabfahrt nach Graun. Und hinterher auf der anderen Seite vom Reschensee wieder hoch zur Haider Alm und über den Grünsee nach Nauders.


----------



## Trail_RidER81 (19. Juni 2013)

Auch wenn ich mich ein "paar Tage" nicht gemeldet habe, wollte ich das Thema noch mal ausgraben. Dank der guten Tipps von der Pfadfinderin hat sich die Route im Vergleich zur Ursprungsplanung doch sehr geändert. Auch von der Oberstdorf Variante sind wir aufgrund der lange Rückreise abgekommen. Aktuell sieht die Planung wie folgt aus:

1. [20km / 600Hm]
Anreise nach Ischgl
Ischgl  _Idjochbahn_  Salaaser Trail  Grenzkammtrail  Heidelberger Hütte

2. [55km / 1.950Hm]
Heidelberger Hütte  Fimbapass  Scoul  Pass da Costainas  Ofenpass  Alp Buffalora


3. [70km / 1.800Hm]
Alp Buffalora  Passo del Gallo  Bormio  _Bormio3000_  St. Caterina  Rifugio Pizzini

4. [52km / 2.850Hm]
Rifugio Pizzini  Passo Zebru  Bormio  Malga Pedenolo  Stilfser Joch  Tibethütte

5. [53km / 1.700Hm]
Tibethütte  Goldseetrail  Prad  Sulden  _Seilbahn Sulden_  Schaubach Hütte

6. [75km / 2.350Hm]
Schaubach Hütte  Madritschjoch  Zufallhütte  Morter  Prad  Schling  Sesvennahütte

7. [78km / 1.800Hm]
Sevennahütte  Val dUina  Sur En  Postbus nach Samnaun  _Samnaun Lifte_  Flimjoch  Velilltrail  Ischgl

8.
Abreise

Anmerkungen:
Der erste Tag ist bewusst nur kurz gehalten, damit wir anreisen können und nicht erst eine Nacht im Tal übernachten müssen. Ich denke wenn wir gg. 13 Uhr in Ischgl sind, läßt sich die Tour bis zur Heidelberger Hütte noch fahren.

Der vierte Tag ist sehr lang. Aber je nach Konstitution kann man die Auffahrt über die Malga Pedenolo auch auslassen und sich aufs Stilfser Joch Shutteln lassen.

Auch der sechste Tag sieht sehr lang aus, allerdings denke ich, dass die Kilometer im Vinschgau recht erholsam sein sollten. Zur Not kann man auch von Latsch nach Schluderns mit der Vinschgaubahn fahren.

Die Rückfahrt durch die d'Uina war eigentlich ausgeschlossen, aber das ist wohl das kleinste Übel, wenn man die Vorteile einer Rundtour betrachtet.

In Summer sicherlich eine Route mit einiger Seilbahn und evtl. auch Shuttle Unterstützung, aber ich denke es sind wirklich sehr viele schöne Streckenabschnitte mit dabei und der Wunsch nach Hüttenübernachtungen ist auch erfüllt.

Also bleibt nur noch die Frage: Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## transalbi (19. Juni 2013)

Sehr stimmig. Da muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen.

Albi


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Juni 2013)

Sieht super aus, da kriegt man gleich Lust, mitzufahren!
Wenn euch der vorletzte Tag zu lang wird, da seid ihr doch flexibel. Zur Not in Schlinig (Pension Edelweiß) übernachten und mit dem Postbus bis Landeck. Dann verpasst ihr zwar den Velliltrail, was aber vermutlich zu verschmerzen wäre.
Wir mussten damals leider auch den Pedenolo Trail auslassen, da wir gewitterbedingt 3/4 Tag verloren haben und abends eben nicht mehr zum Rif. Pizzini, sondern nur bis Sta. Catarina gekommen sind. So waren wir auch auf den Shuttle zum Stilfser Joch angewiesen. Naja, das nächste Mal vielleicht.

Euch jedenfalls ganz viel Spaß und gutes Wetter!


----------



## Elmar Neßler (20. Juni 2013)

super tour, mit dem passenden wetter sicher klasse!

würde empfehlen sehr zeitig von der schaubachhütte zu starten, ausgeruht kann man prinzipiell auch einiges richtung madritschjoch auf der skipiste fahren, zum kräfte sparen ist schieben aber sicher effizienter und auch nicht nennenswert langsamer als fahren.

die abfahrt bis ins vinschgau ist lang, ab zufallhütte bzw. gasthaus schönblick könnt ihr auch einiges neben der strasse auf trails fahren, die aber auch noch mal körner und zeit kosten. die auffahrt gen sesvenna am ende des tages ist stellenweise arg steil.

ich würd auf jeden fall, wenn's wetter passt, die pedenolo-variante einplanen, von der pizzinihütte startet ihr ja sinnvollerweise auch sehr früh. abendessen an der tibethütte kann man ja auch etwas später noch 

viel spass!


----------



## Albert (23. Juni 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Pfunds - Serfaus - Zeblasjoch - Bodenalpe - Fimbapass - Scoul - Pass de Costainas - Ofenpass - Buffalora - Pso del Gallo - Bormio - Sta- Catarina - Pso Zebru - Bormio - (Pedenolo Trail) - Stilfser Joch - Goldseetrail - Prad - Glurns - Val d´Uina - Inntal - Pfunds



Zu dieser Route hab ich ein paar Fragen, da ich Ende Juli fast das gleiche vorhab. Geht das heuer überhaupt von der Schneelage? Ich würde von Samnaun mit Gondelunterstützung starten. Jetzt hab ich ein Problem mit der Etappeneinteilung. Bis Scharl sind´s 1600 Hm und ich fürchte, daß mir Alp Buffalora zu viel wird. Gibt´s dazwischen noch eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit? Dann würd ich´s am nächsten Tag vielleicht noch bis St. Catharina schaffen (evtl. sogar noch Shuttle bis Rif. Pizzini).
Shuttles sind folgende geplant:
Samnaun - Greitspitze
Bormio - Bormio 3000
St. Catharina - Rif. Pizzini
Bormio - Stilfserjoch
Ramosch - Samnaun
Wie ist das eigentlich beim Rif. Pizzini? Muß man sich da vorher anmelden und sind das feste Abfahrtszeiten? Von Bormio aufs Stilfserjoch hoffe ich, daß man mit dem Bus hochkommt und von Ramosch nach Samnaun geht meines Wissens auch ein Bus.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand Tipps für die Übernachtung geben (z.B Bormio oder Rif. Pizzini, Bormio oder Tibethütte)?
Falls ich kürzen müßte, lieber Fimberpaß oder Passo Zebru weglassen?

Viele Grüße

Albert


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Juni 2013)

Dazwischen gibt´s keine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit, ausser du fährst nach Lü oder Sta. Maria runter. Ich würde in S-Charl übernachten. Nach Sta. Catarina solltest du am nächsten Tag dennoch problemlos schaffen, da der Passo Gallo ein echter Flowtrail ist und längst nicht so viel Zeit verschlingt wie z.B. der Fimbapass oder Pso Zebru. Zumindest wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Ob du dann noch nen Shuttle zum Pizzini bekommst, weiß ich natürlich nicht, das müsstest du mit dem Hüttenwirt abklären, wann er das letzte Mal jemanden im Tal abholt.
Wenn ich kürzen müsste, würde ich den Zebru weglassen, da es da eine schöne Bikealternative über den Pedenolo Trail zum Umbrailpass bzw. Stilfserjoch gibt. Aber so pauschal kann man das eh nicht sagen, da ja am Hauptkamm meist das Wetter die Tour vorgibt. 7 Tage gutes Wetter am Stück gibt´s eher selten und manche Pässe wie z.B. der Zebru gehen nur bei stabiler Wetterlage. Da hast du bei einem Kälteeinbrauch gleich Schnee liegen, was das Unterfangen mit Bike ziemlich sinnlos bzw. unmöglich macht.


----------



## Albert (25. Juni 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wenn ich kürzen müsste, würde ich den Zebru weglassen, da es da eine schöne Bikealternative über den Pedenolo Trail zum Umbrailpass bzw. Stilfser Joch gibt.


Dann fallen aber die Trails nach Bormio bzw. St. Catherina weg und ich muß dafür einen Trail hochtreten. Wobei St. Catharina wohl eh wegfällt, wenn man den Passo Zebru wegläßt. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich`s dann am diesen Tag bis aufs Stilfser Joch schaffe und dort werden ich wohl übernachten mußen, wenn ich den Goldseetrail am nächsten Tag fahren will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (25. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte es an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben, könnte hier aber auch manchen interessieren:

Die Bahn nach Bormio 3000 wird diesen Sommer renoviert.

Die Seilbahn fährt dieses Jahr nur bis Bormio 2000.
Danach evtl. mit Shuttle weiter, konnte ich aber noch nicht klären.



Hat jemand einen Shuttleanbieter der von Bormio auf das Stilfser Joch fährt?

Habe bis jetzt nur eine Busverbindung gefunden, 
ob die allerdings genug Platz für die Bikes hat ist fraglich.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Juni 2013)

Albert schrieb:


> Aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich`s dann am diesen Tag bis aufs Stilfser Joch schaffe und dort werden ich wohl übernachten mußen, wenn ich den Goldseetrail am nächsten Tag fahren will.



Das solltest du eigentlich locker schaffen, denn du musst ja dann nicht bis Bormio runter, sondern biegst ja gleich am Lago di Cancano links ab.
Aber wenn du einen Tag weglassen willst, musst du auf irgendeinen Trail verzichten.


----------



## Hofbiker (25. Juni 2013)

Einen Vorschlag meinerseits.
Anreise und nach *Landeck *dort Auto abstellen, damit hast du bei der Rückreise keinen Stress die Busse und Bergbahnen nach Samnaun zu erreichen. Von hier mit dem Postbus nach Ischgl und da aus starten.


----------



## stuntzi (25. Juni 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Shuttleanbieter der von Bormio auf das Stilfser Joch fährt? Habe bis jetzt nur eine Busverbindung gefunden,
> ob die allerdings genug Platz für die Bikes hat ist fraglich.



Zumindest 2011 hatte der Bormio-Stilfser-Bus einen Radständer hinten drauf. Glaub da haben sechs Bikes drangepasst, aber nagel mich nicht drauf fest, ich war der einzige Radler. Hat glaub ich ein paar Euro extra fürs Bici gekostet aber teuer wars nicht. Bin damals mit dem Bus von Tirana hoch gefahren (umsteigen in Bormio).


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (25. Juni 2013)

Das mit dem  Radständer hört sich gut an.
Werde das mal mit dem Busunternehmen abklären.
Danke soweit.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Trail_RidER81 (26. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Information bzgl. Bormio3000 und dem Bus aufs Stilfserjoch.

Ich suche aktuell die Karten für die Tour raus. An Kompass Karten hatte ich an die Nr. 41 (Silvretta-Verwall 1:50.000), die Nr. 072 (Nationalpark Stilfserjoch 1:50.000) und eigentlich die Nr. 98 (Unterengadin 1:50.000) gedacht.

Leider gibt es die Neuauflage der Nr. 98 erst im September (Info der Buchhandlung von gestern).

Kennt Ihr eine alternative Karte, die den Bereich: Passo da Costainas, Ofenpass, Sesvenna etc. abdeckt?

Mir ist nur die Swisstopo Nr. 5017 in 1:50.000 unter gekommen. Aber die ist mir ca. 28 EUR unverschämt teuer.

Tipps sind sehr willkommen!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (26. Juni 2013)

Wenn dir nur ein kleines Stück fehlt, kannst du es vielleicht auch selber ausdrucken.

Für die Schweiz, Österreich und Deutschland gibts topografische Karten unter

http://www.gps-tracks.com

Für Italien teilweise unter

http://www.kompass.de/online-karte.html

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Chregu (21. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Wir sind in drei Wochen in dieser Region unterwegs. Wir möchten unter anderem die Bocchetta di Pedenolo machen und den Passo Zebru. Sehr gerne würden wir dabei von Bormio aus den Bus (oder einen sonstigen Shuttle) aufs Stilfserjoch (für Pedenolo) und nach Santa Catharina (für Zebru). Wo im Internet finde ich einen Fahrplan? Bin schon seit einiger Zeit am recherchieren, ohne Erfolg. Wenn jemand einen Link hat, wäre ich äusserst dankbar.

Besten Dank schon mal.
Gruss: Chregu


----------



## transalbi (21. August 2013)

In St. Caterina gibt es einen sehr guten Shuttleservice (mit Jeep sogar bis Rif. Pizzini).
Alpin Taxi Cola. Am besten über Norberto Pedranzini vom Sporthotel http://www.sporthotelpedranzini.it/
klären. Norberto spricht sehr gut deutsch und organisiert alles bestens.

Albi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail_RidER81 (21. August 2013)

Guck mal unter dem folgenden Link ganz unten. Da ist ein Zipfile.

http://www.altavaltellina.eu/editoriale/scheda_editoriale.cfm?IDEditoriale=5536

Die Buslinie fährt sowohl von Bormio nach St. Catherina, als auch von Bormio zum Stilfserjoch. Allerdings nicht sooft.

Der Weg von St. Catherina zum Rifgio Pizzini ist übrigens ok, da muss kein Shuttle her.

Viel Spass!


----------



## Meiwok (27. Juni 2014)

Hi,
ich hab da mal ne Frage. Wir übernachten in S´charl und fahren dann über Passo Costainas, Ofenpass, Passo Gallo zum Lago di Fraele.
Wie kommen wir gut vom Passo Costainas zum Ofenpass. Wir gerne Trails nicht so schwierig. Habt ihr da eine Route? Danke schon mal
Meiwok


----------



## bobo2606 (28. Juni 2014)

Hi Meiwok,

Vom  Costainas die steile Strasse runter bis auf die erste Alm (Alp Champatsch), hier  rechts zur Alp da Mount und weiter zum Ofenpass. Die letzte Kehre auf der Passstraße, der Wanderweg parallel ist nicht zu empfehlen. Auf der Passhöhe am Hotel vorbei und dann auf den Trail der parallel zu Strasse verläuft , ist an der Stelle ein bisschen verwirrend. Der Trail verläuft direkt zur Alp Buffalora.

Servus,
Bobo


----------



## Hofbiker (28. Juni 2014)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Hi Meiwok,
> 
> Vom  Costainas die steile Strasse runter bis auf die erste Alm (Alp Champatsch), hier  rechts zur Alp da Mount und weiter zum Ofenpass. Die letzte Kehre auf der Passstraße, der Wanderweg parallel ist nicht zu empfehlen. Auf der Passhöhe am Hotel vorbei und dann auf den Trail der parallel zu Strasse verläuft , ist an der Stelle ein bisschen verwirrend. Der Trail verläuft direkt zur Alp Buffalora.
> 
> ...



Achtung, das du bei der Abzweigung zur Alp Champatsch nicht vorbei donnerst!! das geht schnell.


----------

